# Michael Lucas's next book on DNSSec



## jrm@ (Dec 3, 2012)

I stumbled on a blog post by Micahel Lucas.  The main point of the post was to announce his next nonfiction book will be about DNSSec.  He also mentions that with DNSSec you can have vendor-free SSL certificates without the browser warnings.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> I stumbled on a blog post by Micahel Lucas.  The main point of the post was to announce his next nonfiction book will be about DNSSec.  He also mentions that with DNSSec you can have vendor-free SSL certificates without the browser warnings.



That's a subject I'd be interested in.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 3, 2012)

It seems important to occasionally post updates on recent books that may be of interest to the community.

Thank you for your contribution to the subject.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 3, 2012)

The BSDCan 2012 talk on DNSSEC was interesting.


----------

